# Help deciding on Budget AAA EDC ?



## Tony- (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello, :wave:

I am new to here. Recently, I want to buy a AA/AAA flashlight for EDC, do you have any suggestions? 

Thank you


----------



## B0rt (Nov 7, 2017)

*Re: Any suggestion?*

Hi Tony, welcome!

First suggestion would be to chose a more descriptive title for your topic, so that more people realize what you are looking for and chime in to help 

As for the Light: I personally carry a Lumintop Tool AA for EDC and am very happy with it. It runs on AA Alkaline, AA NiMh, 14500 LiFePo and 14500 LiIon and puts out up to 6 or 700 Lumens with the latter (and you will be able to get new cells pretty much anywhere). It also can be switched from "end-clicky" to "head-twisty" operation. (And there is also the Tool AAA if you prefer it a little smaller).

Should you prefer side switches you could have a look at the Sofirn SP10A. It is not as bright as the Tool AA (about 500 Lumens) but has a nice metal side switch.

HTH!


----------



## Nev (Nov 7, 2017)

The AA tool is rated at 550 lumens.


----------



## Nev (Nov 7, 2017)

It will also run on high for 45 minutes at 550 lumens.


----------



## B0rt (Nov 7, 2017)

Nev said:


> The AA tool is rated at 550 lumens.



Really? It def. seems brighter than the Sofirn which is rated at 500 ... maybe my eyes are just strange.
Both have more than enough light for EDC in the city (can't talk about rural areas, I do not visit them that often at the moment).


----------



## xxo (Nov 7, 2017)

AAA - Mag Solitaire LED. Great keychain light, under $10 at home depot or walmart.

AA - Steamlight 1L-1AA - runs on either a single CR123 or an AA. Has a pocket clip and can be programmed with streamlight's 10 tap system. Around $40 on line.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2017)

AAA Streamlight microstream is less than 20 bucks. Puts out about 50 lumens, simple on/off and operates from 1 triple A. It also works on an Eneloop rechargeable battery.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 7, 2017)

The Fenix LD 02 has three output levels, has a clicky switch and is under $30...


----------



## puglife (Nov 13, 2017)

You can have the Astrolux A1 50% off @ banggood right now and for AA i have this light for edc and i like it :wave:


----------



## Tony- (Nov 13, 2017)

*Re: Any suggestion?*



B0rt said:


> Hi Tony, welcome!
> 
> First suggestion would be to chose a more descriptive title for your topic, so that more people realize what you are looking for and chime in to help
> 
> ...




Hi,

Thank you for your kindly suggestion. 

There are too many flashlights, so it is difficult for me to choose. :thinking: But I really like side switches, I will add Sofirn SP10 add to my consideration. 

Thank you. :twothumbs


----------



## Tony- (Nov 13, 2017)

xxo said:


> AAA - Mag Solitaire LED. Great keychain light, under $10 at home depot or walmart.
> 
> AA - Steamlight 1L-1AA - runs on either a single CR123 or an AA. Has a pocket clip and can be programmed with streamlight's 10 tap system. Around $40 on line.



For my budget, Mag Solitaire LED is better.


----------



## Tony- (Nov 13, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> AAA Streamlight microstream is less than 20 bucks. Puts out about 50 lumens, simple on/off and operates from 1 triple A. It also works on an Eneloop rechargeable battery.



Nice choose. :thumbsup: But simple on/off is not my choose. Anyway, I do thank you for your time.


----------



## Tony- (Nov 13, 2017)

wacbzz said:


> The Fenix LD 02 has three output levels, has a clicky switch and is under $30...




Added to my cart.


----------



## Tony- (Nov 13, 2017)

puglife said:


> You can have the Astrolux A1 50% off @ banggood right now and for AA i have this light for edc and i like it :wave:



Bought a gray one.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a couple LT Tool and a couple ThruNite T01 lights that I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 14, 2017)

The Nitecore EA11/EC11. The EA11 is a single AA light that can also use a 14500 cell. Its EC11 cousin uses a CR123/16350 cell. They are roughly the same size, but I like the EA11 because of the multi-cell capabilities. I use it with a 14500 cell, but it is nice to know that if I need to I can always find a AA to keep it going, albeit at a lower level. They both have a neat little red led as well for night vision or signaling.


----------



## puglife (Nov 15, 2017)

Tony- said:


> Bought a gray one.




:rock:


----------



## ven (Nov 16, 2017)

Lumintop TOOL's are worth a look, black ano, 219b 4000k for under $15(or around) is hard to beat! Copper can be on sale ,ti version depends on budget but does offer good value.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Nov 16, 2017)

+1 on the AAA Lumintop tool.

If you're happy with a single mode light, the BLF-348 in Nichia 219B is hard to beat.

Nice thing about AAA lights is you can try a few without spending an absolute fortune, I have a few different AAA lights I carry depending on mood/circumstances.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 16, 2017)

Along that line, if you are looking more for something like a penlight, the Lumintop IYP365 is nice. Two AAA, M/L/H mode sequence, available in Nichia or Cree, and very sharp looking. Another option would be the Nitecore MT06MD. Another two AAA, Nichia emitter, three modes, also very classy. Unless you need it, be sure to order the version without the pupil scale on the side. The Nitecore MT06 is also nice, but is only two modes, and not available with a Nichia emitter. Love that Hi CRI!


----------



## Tony- (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you for you guys suggestion. But I have a question, what the different between AA and AAA? lifetime or other? :thinking: 
Hope the question is not too stupid. :thanks:


----------



## LiftdT4R (Nov 17, 2017)

gravelmonkey said:


> +1 on the AAA Lumintop tool.
> 
> If you're happy with a single mode light, the BLF-348 in Nichia 219B is hard to beat.
> 
> Nice thing about AAA lights is you can try a few without spending an absolute fortune, I have a few different AAA lights I carry depending on mood/circumstances.



+2!! I must have about a dozen of these all over the house.The Nichia is awesome. I love the tint! Not too warm but def not cool either. I'm such a sucker for gimmicks and the blue titanium Massdrop ones just shipped! I have a couple Massdrop brass ones too.

They are making the black anno in an AA now and I've really been wanting to try one.

gravelmonkey, the run time and size are the only things different about the AA lights. They are going to be the same brightness unless you stack the cells like a 2AA or 2AAA.


----------



## ven (Nov 17, 2017)

Tony- said:


> Thank you for you guys suggestion. But I have a question, what the different between AA and AAA? lifetime or other? :thinking:
> Hope the question is not too stupid. :thanks:



Not too sure Tony on the question, AA for example a sanyo eneloop, 2100mah or the pro 2500mah are excellent AA cells. Now compare to say an AAA eneloop, around 750mah iirc, so give take around 3 times the energy in the tank. If your going to use your light a good bit , AA might make a better choice for longer run times. Flip side of course is the AA cell being larger than an AAA cell. Key chain use, AAA would be better suited for me personally due to being more compact. AA would be my choice for a light i intend using regular or more regular. So imo, both are better for different applications, be it key chain or maybe an EDC for work. The AA loop , especially the pro will out perform a good AAA under higher load/demand and sag less(voltage).


----------



## Tony- (Nov 24, 2017)

I learnt something from your answer. Thank you!


----------



## JerryM (Nov 29, 2017)

For an EDC I prefer small, and accordingly prefer twistys to tail switches. If I had to select one considering cost it would be the Tank 007 e09. It has three modes and I have given about 20 without a failure to my knowledge. I have not had good luck with the Astrolux A01. If price was no object I would probably select my Fenix LD01, but the Tank does everything I need in an EDC. It is a great buy at $13.26. 
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002363/1173305-tank007-e09-1-led-120lm-3-mode-memory-edc-led

Jerry


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 17, 2017)

Maglite Solitare is a good budget 1 AAA light.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 17, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Maglite Solitare is a good budget 1 AAA light.



$9.83 for the LED version at my local WalMart. $9.89 at my local Home Depot.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 18, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Maglite Solitare is a good budget 1 AAA light.


Is it regulated?


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 18, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> Is it regulated?



I have no idea if the Solitare is regulated. It stays in my pocket and still has the original battery. It doesn't get used all that much.


----------



## terjee (Dec 18, 2017)

The Lumintop Tool AAA (already mentioned) is an EDC for several people here on this forum, and I carry one on my keychain.

The AA version of the same looks interesting, but then I feel like we should mention the Klarus Mi7 as well. Both have generated some interest here on the forum.

I’m not sure I caught a budget limit? Sorry if it was mentioned already. Reason I mention it is that Zebralights has some very interesting AA lights, but that’s pushing the limit on what most would call budget light.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 19, 2017)

I would mention Lumintop IYP365 Nichia version as well. It is a 2xAAA light, so it produces a bit more lumens for a longer time. It is a pen size light, so it lives perfectly in a shirt pocket. And the most important — it is Nichia 219B and produces the most pleasing to the eye beam tint.

It has non-budget options as well if you like durability (titanium) or bling (polished brass).


----------



## this_is_nascar (Dec 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if the Solitaire is regulated?


----------



## BigCountryEDC (Dec 19, 2017)

Peak Led Solutions Eiger is a good option.


----------



## Bobo1911 (Dec 25, 2017)

Fenix e01 is my favorite AAA light. https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-e01-led-flashlight-gold/


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Dec 27, 2017)

You could always try the Astrolux A01 for a cheap Nichia option.


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Jan 2, 2018)

this_is_nascar said:


> Does anyone know if the Solitaire is regulated?


power management: no 
what difference does it make?


----------



## HaileStorm (Jan 12, 2018)

Just got my first high cri light which is my current edc, a Nitecore MT06MD. I'm really loving it so far. 180 lumens on high is good enough for me. I only wish it had a lower low. 4lm is a little too bright. If you need a lower low, the Thrunite Ti4 would be a better choice. Looking for one myself. 

I also recently bought a Jetbeam Jet-U for $15. 135lm high makes it one of the brightest single aaa light. Again, the low is a little too bright. Has mode memory though. Nowhere near as bright as the Surefire Titan but that's a diff price point and too expensice to risk losing. 

Either one is a great edc choice imho.


----------



## sofirn (Jan 15, 2018)

*Re: Any suggestion?*

Thanks for recommend. Glad to know you like Sofirn SP10A.


----------

